# Yeast Nutrient Vs Yeast energizer SP question



## Elmer (Aug 26, 2013)

I stopped by my LHBS to get some Yeast Nutrient for my planned 6 gallong of skeeter pee.

He was out and said it would be 2 weeks before he would receive another shipment.
The owner then told me to just substitute Yeast energizer for the yeast nutrient and it "is what always do".
I had never heard this before and even mentioned the recipe I am following calls for both nutrient and energizer.

The SP recipe I am following called for 3 tsp of yeast nutrient and I am just going to make that quota.

But can I substitute Yeast energizer for Nutrient?

if so what is the difference?
and what is the point of using both?


----------



## Julie (Aug 26, 2013)

You know this is about the 100th time I had to explain there is a different between yeast nutrient and yeast energizer. Elmer if you didn't know it before I am hoping you know it now, your LHBS resally do not know much about wine making, they just sell the products.

nutrient and energizer are two different things. the nutrient is like a vitamin to your wine and the energizer is like an energy drink to your wine. The energizer will do nothing to supply your wine with the nutrients it needs. For SP or DB you need both, one to supply the correct vitamins and the other to supply the energy.


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 26, 2013)

Julie, I get your analogy, but wouldn't it be the other way around? Nutrient is the energy drink, energizer is the vitamin?


----------



## Deezil (Aug 26, 2013)

To be a little more precise..

Nutrient is usually mostly DAP (Di-Ammonium Phosphate) which is nothing more than a source of nitrogen for yeast.

Yeast need a lot more than nitrogen to be healthy; it's very difficult/impossible to have healthy yeast without the proper amount of Nitrogen.

Energizer on the other hand, is the macro- & micro-nutrients that yeast need to thrive. 

Think of Nutrient as the Steak and Potato, while the Energizer is the veggies, fruit, milk, salt & pepper and butter you lather your dinner plate in..


----------



## robie (Aug 27, 2013)

I surely would not start the SP without BOTH the energizer and nutrients. SP really, really needs them both.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 27, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> Julie, I get your analogy, but wouldn't it be the other way around? Nutrient is the energy drink, energizer is the vitamin?



No, look at the words.

Energizer=Energy 
If you energize something, you "rev" it up.

Nutrient=Vitamin 
Nutrient is like nutrition or food.


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 29, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> No, look at the words.
> 
> Energizer=Energy
> If you energize something, you "rev" it up.
> ...



That makes no sense.

Nutrient=mostly DAP=nitrogen source=yeast food.

Energizer as Julie notes, doesn't supply nutrients. Vitamins don't supply nutrients (in the "fuel" sense). Ergo, energizer would be closer to a vitamin.

It is probably more complicated than all of this and I'm afraid we are getting tangled up in an inappropriate human nutrition analogy.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 29, 2013)

the last batch of Energizer I got in lists DAP as an ingredient, was not there before.


----------



## Elmer (Aug 29, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> That makes no sense.
> 
> Nutrient=mostly DAP=nitrogen source=yeast food.
> 
> ...





So we can atleast all agree that Nutrient and Energizer are not the same thing.

And I should not double up on energizer for SP when I run out on Nutrient!


----------



## Dmaley (Apr 25, 2021)

I have read these posts but I am still unclear about when each of the Nutrient and Energizer should be added. I have been using the Go Ferm yeast Re-hydration nutrient when I re-hydrate the yeast at 1.25 * the amount of yeast used to start. Do I need to add any more as the yeast mulitply or should I be adding something else (energizer???) and when should I add it? I am assuming "re-hydration nutrient" and what everyone refers to as just "nutrient" are the same thing. Thanks for any insight you might offer!


----------



## Sailor323 (Apr 26, 2021)

Dmaley said:


> I have read these posts but I am still unclear about when each of the Nutrient and Energizer should be added. I have been using the Go Ferm yeast Re-hydration nutrient when I re-hydrate the yeast at 1.25 * the amount of yeast used to start. Do I need to add any more as the yeast mulitply or should I be adding something else (energizer???) and when should I add it? I am assuming "re-hydration nutrient" and what everyone refers to as just "nutrient" are the same thing. Thanks for any insight you might offer!


Some good info here. Wine Nutrient FAQs | Scott Labs (scottlabsltd.com)


----------



## Dmaley (Apr 26, 2021)

Sailor323 said:


> Some good info here. Wine Nutrient FAQs | Scott Labs (scottlabsltd.com)


Thank you Sailor 323! The link was very helpful.


----------

